# MV Sussex (Federal Line) 1939-40



## sounder (Dec 24, 2008)

This ship, listed as owned by P&O but operated by Federal Line, was attacked by aircraft, damaged and set on fire early in WW2. She was saved by her own resources and made port in the UK. I am looking for confirmation whether or not her Master was Captain F C Pretty. If anyone knows of a descendant of Captain Pretty or has any other information, I would like to make contact as I am trying to put together a brief biography of him. He was eventually lost together with the rest of the crew when MV Nottingham was torpedoed on her maiden voyage the following year, ane event which is well do***ented.

Geoff


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

The Sussex was attacked and damaged by German aircraft on the 30th September 1940 sailing from Townsville for Avonmouth.

Her 1940 Crew Agreements are held at Kew in BT381/1147 under the ships Official No. 165389. By clicking on the link and once the page opens, click the "request this" link and follow instructions on how to order and pay for. Using the Digital Express option will cost £8.50 for ten pages of do***ents sent to your computer within 24 hours. Make sure you ask for the Crew Agreements around the time of the attack as the person in question may not of been on the ship at an earlier date in the year as these files run from January to December of any given year. 

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7035&CATLN=6&Highlight=,165389&accessmethod=0


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello Geoff
Looks like she was bombed twice on the 30/09/1940
Clydesite
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2266


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Geoff
Follow Billys link and also ask for the front page of her logbook together with the narrative pages at the back for the dates in question.
The front page should confirm who was the master and the narrative pages may give a description of the events surrounding this incident.

Roger


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Sussex was homeward bound from Sydney with a full load of meat and general cargo including some cordite. She was under the command of Capt P.B.Clarke D.S.C.

She was attacked by a single 4 engined aricraft on 30th Sept 1940 and was hit by two large bombs one if which hit the eninge room casing and brought down the funnel the other hit the aft end of no 2 hatch setting fire to the wool in the shelter deck.

She managed to fight off the aricraft which spent 40 minutes trying to get close enough to attack however the defensive fire was so close and accurate that it sheared away each time.

The fire in No 2 was eventually put out however some of the cordite did explode without causing too much damage.

She was eventually escorted into Liverpool by HMS Scimmitar. One of the stewards a Mr F Trundley who had stood on the top of the cordite playing a hose on it to stop it exploding was awarded the George Medal and another crew member by the name of Croxford was awarded the BEM and both were awarded the Lloyds War Medal.

Capt F.C.Pretty D.S.C. was in command of Cornwall a twin screw turbine vessel built in 1920 when in 1940 she made her run to Malta. She was attacked by Italian aircraft while sailing from Alexandria to Malta on the 31st August 1940. She was hit by two bombs one of which hit the aft end of the accomodation killing the Radio Officer and the other hit the aft end of the vessel knocking out both guns, disabling the steering gear and setting fire to the vessel. The offical report states "That after a pardonable delay of 15 minutes Capt. Pretty informed that he was able to steer using his engines and could make sufficient speed to stay with the convoy"

This amazing display of seamanship in bad weather went on for two days and by so doing he was able to make sure that the involved and important repostioning of the large escort vessels could be completed on time.

The bomb that hit the radio office killed the RO on duty and the one hitting aft destroyed the seamans accomodation and caused burns and injuries. There is a long account praising the crew and their efforts and humour and despite being attacked twice more she was not hit again. Many medals were granted including an OBE for Capt Pretty. After repairs which were considerable she proceeded to Australia and loaded for UK.

Capt Pretty DSC OBE was lost when the Nottingham was lost with all hands in 1941.

The source of this information is my copy of "Ordeal by Sea" presented to my Grandmother in 1948 whose husband was Capt J.G Almond of the New Zealand Shipping Co Ltd.

I hope this is of some use to your research.

Regards.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

ian d.cameron said:


> Hello Geoff
> Looks like she was bombed twice on the 30/09/1940
> Clydesite
> http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2266



I looked at the survivors report ADM199/2134 pages 56/57/58 and this concurs with Mike S's posting. It seems there was only one aircraft involved in one bombing incident. Captain Clarke in his report describes a 4 engined Focke Wulf Condor.
Captain Clarke was the master in an earlier mineing incident in November 1939. 


Roger


----------



## sounder (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for all for the help. I think I have enough now for my small study re Captain Pretty, and I am encouraged to try again when I get stuck.

Geoff


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*MV SUSSEX official number 165389*

Published in the London Gazzete on 10th December 1940.

Captain Clarke's ship was attacked by a large German aircraft and was hit by two bombs. One wrecked the funnel,.' wireless, bridge, chartroom, compasses and chrono-meters, the other started a fire in the wool cargo on the Shelter Deck. The aircraft which had also opened fire with a machine-gun then signalled " Stop" but this was ignored. Thereafter accurate fire from the ship's gun kept the enemy at a distance, and though he made three more attempts to attack he never came nearer than one mile, and in the end flew away.
All hands, except the gun's crew, were set to fight the fire. On the Shelter Deck between No. i and 2 hatches was a wooden locker containing 40 tons of cordite. There was danger that the fire would spread from No. 2 hatch to the cordite and blow out the ship's side, so that all efforts were concentrated on keeping the cordite wet. In carrying out this duty the Assistant Steward Trundley climbed right on top of the locker, although he well knew the danger, and cheerfully remained there directing the hose.
After about six hours these fires were extinguished. Ordinary Seaman Croxford, though badly burned and wounded by a machine-gun bullet, refused to leave his station at the gun. The whole crew behaved excellently, and in spite of the wrecking of all navigational instruments and thick weather the Master brought his ship to port. Captain Clarke's defiant resolve, the good use of the H/A gun, and the fine organisation and spirit of his crew cheated the enemy of what might have been an easy prey and saved a very valuable ship and cargo.
Regards


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

*Sussex*



Roger Griffiths said:


> I looked at the survivors report ADM199/2134 pages 56/57/58 and this concurs with Mike S's posting. It seems there was only one aircraft involved in one bombing incident. Captain Clarke in his report describes a 4 engined Focke Wulf Condor.
> Captain Clarke was the master in an earlier mineing incident in November 1939.
> 
> 
> Roger


Hi Roger do you still have a copy of the report ? My grandfather Murdo was a gunneer onboard at the time and would love to read them 
Thanks Neil


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Neil and welcome.
Sorry. I don't have the Survivors Report to hand.
I will be at Kew on Thursday next. If I have time I will fish it out and copy it for you. Again if I have time I will get hold of the vessels Logbook and Crew Agreement to see what info that contains.
You say your Grandfather was a Gunner. Was he Royal Navy, Merchant Navy or Royal Artillery?

regards 
Roger


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Murdo was merchant navy , according to his logbook the boat was sailed back to Glasgow not Liverpool as mentioned above .


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Nmmartin said:


> Murdo was merchant navy , according to his logbook the boat was sailed back to Glasgow not Liverpool as mentioned above .


Some more stuff


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Neil and welcome.
> Sorry. I don't have the Survivors Report to hand.
> I will be at Kew on Thursday next. If I have time I will fish it out and copy it for you. Again if I have time I will get hold of the vessels Logbook and Crew Agreement to see what info that contains.
> You say your Grandfather was a Gunner. Was he Royal Navy, Merchant Navy or Royal Artillery?
> ...


Hi Rodger
If you do have time that would be wonderful. I’m still in Glasgow so it’s a bit if a distance for me to pop in 
Regards neil


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
Good to see that you still have his discharge book!
There may be more details for him in the National Archive but their catalogue is down at the moment. Will check it out later.
I note Murdo was from Stornaway. Poster Hugh Maclean is very knowledgable concerning seamen from the Western Isles. He may have information about your grandfather.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Neil and welcome,

I am sorry I don’t have anything in my files for Murdo Martin apart from a crew list on the last ship do***ented, the CITY OF AGRA in 1943 where he served as AB/QM. At that time, he had been in the MN for 8 years reflecting the first entry in his discharge book. I don’t see any other files for him – no medal file or Seaman’s Pouch. He may have claimed his medals but no do***entation appears to have survived or he may not have claimed his medals – one for Neil to check. 
As well as the Survivor’s Report mentioned by Roger, there is an interview with Capt. Clarke held at the Imperial War Museum in London but unfortunately is not available online.

MV SUSSEX. Refrigerated Cargo Liner. Federal SN Co. 11,063 tons. Speed 17 knots. Built in 1937. Mined and damaged in the Thames Estuary on 24th November 1939. Bombed and strafed by enemy aircraft and damaged in the North Atlantic on 30th September 1940. 
I have transcribed the London Gazette citation in an earlier posting but the seamen mentioned were as follows:

CLARKE, Peter Booth – Captain - OBE(Civ)
TRUNDLEY, Frederick – Assistant Steward – George Medal
CROXFORD, Peter Patrick – Ordinary Seaman - BEM(Civ) 
ANDERSON, John Hay – Chief Engineer – Commendation
CANN, Leonard – Chief Officer – Commendation
WALL, Albert Edward – Gunner – Commendation
Ungazetted awards by Lloyd’s
CROXFORD, Peter Patrick – Ordinary Seaman – Lloyds’s War Medal for Bravery at Sea
TRUNDLEY, Frederick – Assistant Steward – Lloyd’s War Medal for Bravery at Sea. 

Your father held a Merchant Seaman Gunner’s certificate and would have been assigned to assist the military D.E.M.S. gunners when the ship was called to action stations. Sometimes you can see these certificate numbers on Crew Agreements.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Neil and welcome,
> 
> I am sorry I don’t have anything in my files for Murdo Martin apart from a crew list on the last ship do***ented, the CITY OF AGRA in 1943 where he served as AB/QM. At that time, he had been in the MN for 8 years reflecting the first entry in his discharge book. I don’t see any other files for him – no medal file or Seaman’s Pouch. He may have claimed his medals but no do***entation appears to have survived or he may not have claimed his medals – one for Neil to check.
> As well as the Survivor’s Report mentioned by Roger, there is an interview with Capt. Clarke held at the Imperial War Museum in London but unfortunately is not available online.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time and giving all this info it’s s amazing after all these years what you find out , my father passed away and we found all my grandfathers stuff in a box , I’ve never seen any medals is there any way I can check if he was due any medals ? Like most men from the islands he wouldn’t have wanted any medals ,just not sure how to track merchant navy records . I have my great uncles medals who was lost on the Iolaire ww1 .


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Neil,
I understand what you say – my late father was a Barra man and he never talked about the war much and never mentioned medals. It was only after he died that I went through the process of finding out and obtaining his medal entitlement. Certainly, for us his family, I can say that I am so glad to have done it and the medals hang proudly in my mum’s house today. I am happy to help you should you need further advice.

We should assume that he or his family have never received his medal entitlement and, on that basis, the very first thing you should do is contact the Registry of Shipping and Seamen in Cardiff - address below and ask them if they have a medal entitlement for R139032, Murdo Martin, Stornoway 1915. I would expect the answer to be no but we need to establish that first.

If the answer is no then it is up to his next of kin to complete an application form which they will send to you. It is also up to the next of kin to supply do***entary evidence of his service which must include official records. That do***entary evidence in your case will be a copy of his Discharge Book which will meet the Time Qualification and the relevant ships' Movement Cards which will meet the Area Qualification. A copy of his death certificate will also be required. Movement Cards can be downloaded to your computer for £3.50 each from the National Archives, Kew details can be sent later. So, first steps contact Cardiff – I would give them a direct phone call to start things moving quickly.

The Registry of Shipping & Seamen (RSS)
MCA Cardiff
Anchor Court 
Keen Road Cardiff
CF24 5JA 
TEL: 029 2044 8844
email: seafarers_registry(AT)mcga.gov.uk 
www.mcga.gov.uk

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again.
It seems they have changed the protocol recently. 
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/merchant-navy-medal-application-form

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for that Roger. So the application form is given in Roger's link but I would still phone them to establish if he has a medal entitlement because sometimes medals have been issued but a search of the online database comes up negative.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Find attached the Surviors Report concerning the first attack. Date looks like a typo.

regards
Roger


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Neil,
> I understand what you say – my late father was a Barra man and he never talked about the war much and never mentioned medals. It was only after he died that I went through the process of finding out and obtaining his medal entitlement. Certainly, for us his family, I can say that I am so glad to have done it and the medals hang proudly in my mum’s house today. I am happy to help you should you need further advice.
> 
> We should assume that he or his family have never received his medal entitlement and, on that basis, the very first thing you should do is contact the Registry of Shipping and Seamen in Cardiff - address below and ask them if they have a medal entitlement for R139032, Murdo Martin, Stornoway 1915. I would expect the answer to be no but we need to establish that first.
> ...


So great full for all the info and advice . I will definitely contact them as I’m certain he never received any medals


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Thanks for that Roger. So the application form is given in Roger's link but I would still phone them to establish if he has a medal entitlement because sometimes medals have been issued but a search of the online database comes up negative.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


I called them today and told me to send an email with all details I have and they would get back to me 
Thank you ?


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Find attached the Surviors Report concerning the first attack. Date looks like a typo.
> 
> regards
> Roger


Very interesting read Rodger hope you don’t mind I downloaded it so I can keep it , hopefully one day il get to Kew and find details of the other attack by planes . I have read all about medals and looks like he should have got at least three , I named my son Murdo after my grandfather hopefully be able to tell him all about it in the future .
Thank you for your help 
Regards neil


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Found some ships records online about aircraft attack


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

This is one of the ship's movement cards - they give details of voyages and as you can see can be difficult to read and interpret.
https://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk...s/merchant-shipping-movement-cards-1939-1945/

The cards for SUSSEX are held in BT 389/29/40  and can be downloaded for £3.50.

Those movement cards are valuable when having to prove a medal entitlement so you will need them along with his discharge book for progressing his medal entitlement. You can check for all of his wartime ships and download them.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Neil,
Good advice from Hugh.
I was at the National Archive on Thursday and and obtained copies of the Survivors Report and the vessels relevent Logbook and Crew Agreement. As there is a lot of do***entation, could you send your email address via personal message and I will send what I have by return.

regards
Roger


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Find attached the Surviors Report concerning the first attack. Date looks like a typo.
> 
> regards
> Roger





Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Neil,
> Good advice from Hugh.
> I was at the National Archive on Thursday and and obtained copies of the Survivors Report and the vessels relevent Logbook and Crew Agreement. As there is a lot of do***entation, could you send your email address via personal message and I will send what I have by return.
> 
> ...


 Can’t thank you enough Roger , everyone on here is so helpful. Think il need to employ your services to check out my great grandfather after this ?
Regards neil
[email protected]


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Neil and welcome,
> 
> I am sorry I don’t have anything in my files for Murdo Martin apart from a crew list on the last ship do***ented, the CITY OF AGRA in 1943 where he served as AB/QM. At that time, he had been in the MN for 8 years reflecting the first entry in his discharge book. I don’t see any other files for him – no medal file or Seaman’s Pouch. He may have claimed his medals but no do***entation appears to have survived or he may not have claimed his medals – one for Neil to check.
> As well as the Survivor’s Report mentioned by Roger, there is an interview with Capt. Clarke held at the Imperial War Museum in London but unfortunately is not available online.
> ...


Hi Hugh , my grandfathers birth certificate has a stamp on the rear from RNR looks like he may have joined in 1932 ,if so would he have served in the war as merchant or RNR ? Would it be possible to have a copy of the crew list for city of Agra 1943 ? Ship went to NY 
Rodger has so kindly been to Kew and got me a load of do***ents on MV Sussex which will be a great help when applying for a list of medals he might be due .
Many thanks neil


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Neil,
Many islanders joned the RNR while serving as merchant seamen although I do not see any RNR record for him but that does not mean there are none. You would need to look at the Crew Agreement for the first ship mentioned in his discharge book which I think is the PORT HUON IN 1937 although I can hardly make it out. That agreement will give the name of his previous ship if he had one and you can use that method to back track his service in the absence of any RNR record. There appears to be no card records for him in the Fourth Register so the only way to find out previous ships from 1937 would be through Crew Agreements beginning with the first known ship.

His war service at least up until 1943 was Merchant Navy.
Can you send me your email address via a private message and I will send on that crew list for you.

Regards
Hugh


----------

